# Aftermarket support for diesel



## awenthol (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm really interested in the Cruze diesel but am hesitant since I saw it will be running UREA (there's no reason such a small diesel should need UREA to meet emissions). Can we anticipate aftermarket support for deleting emissions components (exhaust, EGR, etc)? I just need to understand if Chevy uses an ECM that is read/write the same as it's gas vehicles?

Before you go off on me, I am an ME for a major (US) diesel OEM and I understand both the legalities of removal but also just how destructive the emissions equipment is to the longevity and efficiency of diesel engines. The only plus for UREA is factory tuning, they will be running significantly less EGR than something like the TDi...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Nothing in USA (yet) because it's a "new" engine to GMNA (actually a FIAT designed (VM Motori), but GM-Opel manufactured), although there MAY be some european companies familiar with the basic assembly.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I can not see any reason there will not be allot of aftermarket support for this engine, diesels typically always have a ton of company's making parts and tunes. However I think initial support will be limited due to low production.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I can tell you that is Volkswagens the Golf, Jettas, Jetta Sportwagen diesels don't use urea and the Passat diesels do use urea. When comparing manual transmissions to manuals or autos to autos the Passat consistantly has better mpg than the others even though it is the largest and heaviests of these vehicles. According to Consumer's Reports test of these vehicles(using the same speeds the EPA uses) The manual JSW can reach 49 mpg on the highway and at the same speed the Passat manual shift can reach 51mpg. If you don't like Consumer's Report check the average values on fuelly.com or just go to tdiclub.com's forum and ask. BTW the consensus over there is that they wish GMC success with the diesel Cruze.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Have a look at inmotion tuning INMotion Tuning® USA Homepage The engine is not used in the diesel cruze in Europe but it is used in other cars in Europe. I think the Chevy Captiva uses it OBD FLASH OPTIONS It would involve an ECM tune. It would be pricey but you could also delete the DPF and close the EGR while you are at it. Maybe get 50 MPG out of it. I am interested also.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I bet Trifecta will look onto it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Trifecta will be all over this. Give it some time, it is all unknown right now. If you are willing to even use your car as a dummy test car they will produce more stuff, and you get stuff free!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

DEF (Urea is just an ingredent in DEF) improves a modern diesel's engine efficiency in every way and greatly reduces the load and increases the longevity on the aftertreatment devices and EGR system.

I hope some mods aimed at notably improving mpg come about for the new Cruze D (I have one on order already), but the DPF delete kits are kind of going away due to several 7 figure fines levied on makers of these kits. And eventually they might just inspect the vehicles themselves making it impossible to run a delete kit.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> DEF (Urea is just an ingredent in DEF) improves a modern diesel's engine efficiency in every way and greatly reduces the load and increases the longevity on the aftertreatment devices and EGR system.
> 
> I hope some mods aimed at notably improving mpg come about for the new Cruze D (I have one on order already), but the DPF delete kits are kind of going away due to several 7 figure fines levied on makers of these kits. And eventually they might just inspect the vehicles themselves making it impossible to run a delete kit.


Oh **** I forgot about that crap hopefully they do like the do trucks like Cummings delete that crap.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Diesel engines produce alot of nitrogen oxide when they run lean. They need to run lean to get good MPG. The Adblue or DEF allows the engine to run lean. When sprayed into the exhaust it lowers the emisions.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

wikipedia ​comes in handy when I read and write about these new technologies ,,,,,, still loven that silver 442 !


----------

